# Christmas Dinner With The Family



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 16, 2015)

I have this on my Favorites panel from last year. Here's behind the scenes...so sweet that all the guests are rescues. Interesting to see the tremendous effort that went into creating this.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2015)

Those videos are always very entertaining to me.   My yellow lab,  Boo,  would fit right in.
Hadn't seen the 'behind the scenes'  before.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 16, 2015)

The brown pit looks like my Callie


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2015)

Fur  ..this is dinnertime at my house ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2015)

Silly and sweet!


----------

